# Request to move topic: CA State budget passed. DBS Tax?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Can a moderator please examine this topic and consider moving this topic to porpurri? I think the topic has strayed from the DBS talk to state budget issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It has turned political but it can make it's way back into a DBS related thread. I've invited anyone who wants to discuss state budget issues or continue the thread to do so in the Potpourri Forum. Threads can always be split so if the participants want previously made posts to be part of a new thread in the potpourri there's no problem there.


----------

